# Christmas List



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

Heres mine:

-Barret m82a1(lol)
-Hunting bow
-hunting arrows
-new suit


pretty much hunting stuff.


Btw.....athens?...athens? lol what happened to mathews?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

ChadLister said:


> Heres mine:
> 
> -Barret m82a1(lol)
> -Hunting bow
> ...


Hows it going chad?
And to answer your question, I saw a thread here on AT that Athens was looking for staff shooters so I figured i might as well try.. I ended up getting accepted for their staff and getting their accomplice 34. It shoots a lot better than my Mathews did, so Im happy I did it. cant wait for 3d


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Carbon arrows. Want to try them and see how well they work from my longbows.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

arrows, strings, sights, money, more money, camo, ammo, the list goes on and on


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

another bowfishing reel, camo pants or bibs. anything hunting related.lol
girlfriend wants the mathews passion but she's gonna have to waiton that  lol


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

just a fletching jig. and all the stuff for fletching arrows. That and some $$$ for a new doz. protours. Or maybe a CE.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

exactly whats on every hoyt mans cristmas list 
a hoyt CE
x 10 protors
and a litle money would be nice to


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Regular contender
supreme 12 in
longer main rod with vbars
shooting shirts/ more under armour
air soft stuff


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

just a digital camera. cause my best hunting partner is my bro who dosent live with us anymore he moved and he always have the pics of everything ive shot and i want to make a album of my hunting pics so ya just a camera.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

arrow fletching stuff
carbon shefts
camo stuff
bow string
live trapsfor cats
money
new target


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

Lacrosse Alpha SSTs
Badlands Nano Pack
Muddy Harness


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

kegan said:


> Carbon arrows. Want to try them and see how well they work from my longbows.


I shoot with the Hunter heavy weight traditional world champ and he uses carbons out of his recurve with no problems. Right now he is using goldtip camo hunters but before he was using carbon express heritage arrows which are made just for traditional bows. They are a larger diameter carbon and they are very reasonably priced. About $40 -$50 a dozen I believe.


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

i actually dont want anything to do with hunting this year i want A-pillar gauges for my truck and a single 7" black stack. thatsall


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

alien Nemesis, victory x killers, b stinger premier bar with v bars, b stinger hunter bars, a new target bow, davis target sight, trophy taker rest spring steel 2, new double bow case, QD's, cartel v bars

I'm only getting my b stinger stabs for "christmas", but I will basically be getting everything else during the holidays


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

some alpen binos and a cbe sight.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

You people must be outdoorsman lol


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well i got like all i wanted just had my bday so i got a tv new bow arrows new clothes and a new airsoft gun a truck along with some money so for xmas i know im already gettin a 360 and l4d l4d2 and re5 soooooo im happy as can be 
love that sweet 16


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> well i got like all i wanted just had my bday so i got a tv new bow arrows new clothes and a new airsoft gun a truck along with some money so for xmas i know im already gettin a 360 and l4d l4d2 and re5 soooooo im happy as can be
> love that sweet 16


i know the other two, but whats re5?


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Hows it going chad?
> And to answer your question, I saw a thread here on AT that Athens was looking for staff shooters so I figured i might as well try.. I ended up getting accepted for their staff and getting their accomplice 34. It shoots a lot better than my Mathews did, so Im happy I did it. cant wait for 3d


congrats! and as long as it shoots better lol.

The only reason i said something about athens is because they tried to get me to shoot for them at the worlds >_> but its been going good, practicing for vegas  

what have you been up 2?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i know the other two, but whats re5?


resident evil 5 I believe


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> resident evil 5 I believe


I was thinking the same thing



ChadLister said:


> congrats! and as long as it shoots better lol.
> 
> The only reason i said something about athens is because they tried to get me to shoot for them at the worlds >_> but its been going good, practicing for vegas
> 
> what have you been up 2?


Wait they wanted you to shoot and you didnt :mg: lol. Ive never shot a Darton but the 3500 is similar in looks to the Accomplice. 
I have actually still been shooting 3d, we had unheard of weather in November (like 55-60) so I could shoot a lot, but now in December were starting to get the cold weather. That and ive been hunting a lot..


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

x-force hunter said:


> I shoot with the Hunter heavy weight traditional world champ and he uses carbons out of his recurve with no problems. Right now he is using goldtip camo hunters but before he was using carbon express heritage arrows which are made just for traditional bows. They are a larger diameter carbon and they are very reasonably priced. About $40 -$50 a dozen I believe.


With my selfbows, all I have to do is be a little more mindful of getting them spined low enough to flex around the wider handles (not center shot). I was looking at the ICS Bowhunter shafting from 3 Rivers for $54 (I order alot from them already). With brass inserts (which, oddly, I already have) and a 250 gr. point, they should be spined around my bow weight with a finished weight of about 660 gr. Not too light, not too heavy


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I was going to ask for some scentblocker but I backed out of it because i will most-likely grow out of them before archery season next year so i am asking for an ultra rest and an easton camo hat and that's basically it that i can think of and I kinda want to get contacts which my grandparents could possibly get me if my parents get me an ultra-rest this Christmas.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

re5 is resident evil 5 yes im a huge zombie killer fan and i also got a nice toxonics sight with a 3x lence im sooo happy the new l4d is amazing i hear to so im ready to play it


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Holy smokes Mach, either your family is loaded or they are the greatest bargain hunters in the WORLD


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm getting a sword titan with a .010 pin and 4x lens.


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

I want some more arrows for my bow,some playstation 2 hunting games,a 20 gauge slug gun, and a rifle.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well i will say in these times we have done well and yes we us the power of the internet . im very fortunate to have such a great family


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

All I can think of at the moment is some Bamboo shafts to try, some feathers, maybe some dip tubes for sealing and doing caps, and a bow scale...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I also want some hats, shirts and the Cabelas Big Game Hunter game for my computer.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm Not Ted said:


> All I can think of at the moment is some Bamboo shafts to try, some feathers, maybe some dip tubes for sealing and doing caps, and a bow scale...


Once you get a bow scale it's a quick backslide into bow building.

And fletching isn't an art... it's an addiction!

Congrats Mach12! Seems like you have a pretty tight-knit family there


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

A new upright bass, some electric bass upgrade parts, money. I'd like a Mossberg but I need the new instrument for school.


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> I'm getting a sword titan with a .010 pin and 4x lens.


Me too!!


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

kegan said:


> Once you get a bow scale it's a quick backslide into bow building.
> 
> And fletching isn't an art... it's an addiction!
> 
> Congrats Mach12! Seems like you have a pretty tight-knit family there


 I think I'm gonna try some bamboo arrows first but the bow is coming. I haven't quite decided yet though...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm Not Ted said:


> I think I'm gonna try some bamboo arrows first but the bow is coming. I haven't quite decided yet though...


That's the beauty though, isn't it? 100000001 possibilities when it comes to trad bows


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

im asked for some shirts from legendary whitetails and some tree steps and other misc. huntin junk


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

kegan said:


> That's the beauty though, isn't it? 100000001 possibilities when it comes to trad bows


Yep! Either way I'm excited to try making my own gear. Even thought about trying a quiver when all is said and done.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I am not asking for anything, I understand its a really bad economy and my dad being in construction its hard times right now. I did get myself a remington 700 in 308, bedded in a McMillan HTG Desert camo. Will be upgrading it with tactical bolt knob, McMillan A5 stock or Manners T4-T4A, Seekins or badger rings-20 MOA base, Optics (Viper vortex or nightforce NXS), reloading stuff ext ext ext.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Remington 700 is a niiiiiiice gun...


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Remington 700 is a niiiiiiice gun...


X2 on that.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

some .243 rounds, a new ice auger for ice fishing, montana decoys, trail camera, scent lok vertigo...anything and everythign hunting and fishing


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Yep! Either way I'm excited to try making my own gear. Even thought about trying a quiver when all is said and done.


I dunno about bow quivers, but back/side quivers are pretty simple- you jsut need an old belt and a deer skin!

Made a nice back quiver before I could make a nice bow!


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I think I'm gonna wait until I take a significant animal and then use it's hide for the quiver. All I've shot so far are red squirrels!


----------



## faithrz313 (Jun 18, 2009)

Im asking for an ipod so that i can listen to my tunes and shoot at the same time. probly a pink or yellow nano to match my two bows.It would be sweet if there was a pink with yellow strips ipod or something like that. yah well thats what im askin for.:star::dancing:
by the way im a:female:


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

You might be able to by a skin like that.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> X2 on that.


It does its job, I have load data from the owner before me and at 200 yards there within a inch. when I am finished getting all my upgrades and EVERYTHING i need I will be in it like 6000-8000$ 10,000 for more reloading supplies.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm Not Ted said:


> I think I'm gonna wait until I take a significant animal and then use it's hide for the quiver. All I've shot so far are red squirrels!


Or ask friends/neoghbors if you can use their hides. I made my first quiver from a skin I got off my brother.


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

kegan said:


> I made my first quiver from a skin I got off my brother.


I know what you meant, but I read this wrong the first time I read it. :mg:


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

:chortle:


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

WOW, I can diff see that Christmas is way overrated.. I mean Come on. The only thing I am asking for is to get to see my family and friends... I can see that the true meaning of christmas is most likey gone for good thanks to T.v adds and the internent... But I wish you all a Merry Christmas..

Cody


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

cody roiter said:


> WOW, I can diff see that Christmas is way overrated.. I mean Come on. The only thing I am asking for is to get to see my family and friends... I can see that the true meaning of christmas is most likey gone for good thanks to T.v adds and the internent... But I wish you all a Merry Christmas..
> 
> Cody



Well I think that everyone when they are "young" has a point in which they "ask" for something for x-mas.....as i can also see what you mean There is a point when we all get older that we wont ask for anything......you telling me you never asked for anything? it can be just our lil :secret:


----------



## Wolf Kill (Dec 6, 2009)

Do you have a trail cam?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Wolf Kill said:


> Do you have a trail cam?



Yes i do why?


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Well I think that everyone when they are "young" has a point in which they "ask" for something for x-mas.....as i can also see what you mean There is a point when we all get older that we wont ask for anything......you telling me you never asked for anything? it can be just our lil :secret:


I gotta agree. I think that most people at one point or another in their childhood askes for something for christmas. Be it from their parents or other family, or from Santa Claus. I think in some ways, kids asking Santa for something is as much part of christmas as seeing your family and stuff. That's just what I think though. I'm usually wrong.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Here in my home, we don't have alot of money. Nor are we very close to our other relatives. So we do what we can: exchange gifts. We're not very close, and with money being tight, no one wins when a gift is given that's not wanted: the recipient feels terrible for the others wasting their money like that, and the givers feel bad because it isn't what they wanted. It's the thought that counts? Not when you always pinch pennies on everything. So, saying striaght up what you'd like means once a year we all splurge on something nice that the others want. We don't go out or do anything special, but on that day we relax and enjoy our new toys (here I am talking just as much about my parents as I mean my brother and I). We're not very religious, not very anything. So not only do we appreciate the joy of gift giving (it's a great feeling see someone happy with a gift they _want_), we get to spend a day playing with toys that, all the rest of the year, we'd be too concerned with $$$ to actually buy.

Different strokes for different folks. Personally I've nothing against the idea of gifts on Christmas... it's my favorite pagan holiday!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

that was about perfect kegan nice


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Very well spoken.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

x3, well said


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks all. Glad to see I'm not alone on that one.


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

I put the things I want on a Cabela's 'wish list' then send the link to my family and friends so they know what I want. I have to be specific with my family though... exactly what kind of ammo or lures, etc.

For Christmas I usually ask for things that I'd like and use, but don't really want to spend the money on. 

Broadheads, Targets, Ammo, Treestands, Knives, Fishing Lures, Gadgets of all kinds. New year wildlife calendars or datebooks are a good stocking stuffer too.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

im turningm pellet rifle into a smallgun killing machine.

getting a leapors 3-9x50 scope with uluminted hairs

and gtrIII trigger so its alot more sensitive

jsb predator pellets

after that. im going to have my parents order me a paradigm cta.

after cristmas im buying myself victory arrows and a new grip


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

N7709K said:


> arrows, strings, sights, money, more money, camo, ammo, the list goes on and on


same here the lest goes on,on,on,and on


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

im askin for a 3-d scope and new 3-d arrows


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

My Hunters Christmas wish list.
A Bowtech Soldier or a Diamond Razor Edge(for hunting and comp)
6 Carbon Express Whitetail Extreme Arrows(mine only go to 40#)
A Tru-Fire Team Realtree Extreme Buckle Release(my release is getting short)
A TruGlo Tru-Site Xtreme Five-Pin Bow Sight with Light(want more ajustability)
A X coil stabilizer(better than my S coil?)


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

mostly stuff for my jeep:

a fix for my stiff, driver side door
rubber boot to fit around the stick
a fix for chirping idler bearing
new set of wheel nuts(3 different sizes currently on there, which would make being stranded w/ a flat tire and only one size wrench a bit of a struggle)
speakers, old ones have gone out
new audio station
hitch

sweat pants
calculator to make my calc class a little easier


----------

